# Hall County Firefighter Benefit Tournament



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2014)

All right guys Yonah Mtn. Bass Club is putting on a Benefit Tournament for the 3 injured Firefighters from Hall County. Ya'll come on out and have some fun, while helping out the guys while they recover. I work with and know these guys well ,all 3 are great guys and would (and have) gladly helped others in a time of need. Please spread the word so we can make a difference. 


Sept. 20, 2014
Laurel Park Ramp Lake Lanier
7am-3pm
$50 per boat
For more info call Micheal Meaders
(706)969-1613


----------



## Fish2DMax (Sep 3, 2014)

Bumping to the top for a good cause!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 17, 2014)

Bump...... this weekend guys spread the word


----------

